# Ranch Jobs



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

What sort of job do you have in mind? Being a trail guide? Cattle work?


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

I would like to do cattle work, but do not have experience with it so I would have to find somewhere to learn as I go. I am experienced in trail riding though


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you looked into becoming a trail guide/instructor at one of those guest ranches? I think some of them would even let you bring your own horse.

As for a job in cattle work, anyone hiring is going to want experience.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Up here, we have a course that is a basic rundown of the cattle/horse buisness and handling cows in a stress free way horseback. I hear most students that gradute have no problems landing a PFRA job. I'm planning on taking the course, so if you reeeeally want to get into the cattle industry, I would look into a course very similar.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tcb5040 said:


> To start off, I live in North Carolina right now, am 18 years old, and looking to do something totally different. I've worked with horses all my life, am pretty confident in my horsemanship skills even though I learn something new every day, and have worked on a farm all my life and am not afraid of hard work. I have taught my self how to rope, with some proffesional help here and there, but am still very amateur.
> 
> How could I go about finding a job on a ranch out west(Montana/Wyoming)? As I understand it, it would be best to start off at a dude ranch and work my way up...but that's seasonal and I would be looking for something for the winter which is where I'm kind of stumped. I have my own tack (saddle, breast collar, bridle, pad, saddle bags, etc).
> 
> ...


Since you have already said that you are always learning and looking to keep doing so... you have beat a hundred other guys in your same position. It is a good attitude to have.

If you want to do ranch work, I would not do the dude wrangling... your better off working in a feedlot. This way you can learn cattle. Even if you work at a feedlot where they don't rope(which most don't anymore) you learn to work, sort, class, and detect sickness. Which is the main reason to be a cowman/cowboy....if it wasn't for cattle and taking care of them, who needs a cowboy!!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> If you want to do ranch work, I would not do the dude wrangling... your better off working in a feedlot. This way you can learn cattle. Even if you work at a feedlot where they don't rope(which most don't anymore) you learn to work, sort, class, and detect sickness. Which is the main reason to be a cowman/cowboy....if it wasn't for cattle and taking care of them, who needs a cowboy!!!!!!


I couldn't agree more. It's amazing how quickly you will get a feel for working cattle, picking out sick ones, and reading them when you see a few thousand a day (depending on the size of the lot, you may be seeing 10,000+ every day LOL). Plus, you can spend a bit of time in the hospital with the vets there and they can also teach you what to look for, what it is you're seeing, and how the best way is to treat it. You'll learn to spot the different illnesses and what drugs to use to treat them. Plus, not a lot of feedlots require previous cattle experience. Sure, it would help a lot, but what you lack in experience, you make up for in attitude and willingness to learn.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The best thing you can do is keep your mouth shut and your eyes and ears open. Most cowboys will show you something once but only once. If you seem to ignore it or start to argue you will soon find yourself on the fence crew.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is one thing I regret not doing is working a feedlot. My husband has and he is so quick sorting cattle in the pens. And he loves classing and shipping cattle....frankly I get bored working in the corrals all day, lol, but I wish I was better at it.

And he always spots the sick ones before I do. He has taught me how to catch it before they get sickly looking. If you can catch it and doctor them before they get obvious sick, you save stress on the cattle and money by using less meds.

I think someone who has worked in a feedyard has a huge advantage over someone that hasn't. And they are everywhere, our yearlings would get shipped to Colorado, Kansas, Nebraska and Texas. And of course you have Harris Beef in California, Simplot in Oregon and Idaho. Just to name a couple...but there is little ones everywhere. You might want to try looking in the Western Livestock Journal or the Capital Press for jobs sometimes they have stuff listed in there. You may have to provide your own horses and sometimes they will provide them. You will want a couple to rotate through and if you can ride colts this is a good way to make some extra money. Taking in a few outside horses and riding them in a feedlot for a few weeks gets them broke.

Another option is working a day or two a week at a sale barn. Some of them don't use a horseback crew but at least you will get around cattle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You're 18? Go back to school and get a career. Be a doctor or a lawyer, not a cowboy. Didn't Willie Nelson already tell your mother that?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd trade fancy truck and money

I'd trade power 

I'd trade fame 

For one more day of buckaroo'n on a horse that's half way lame.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> You're 18? Go back to school and get a career. Be a doctor or a lawyer, not a cowboy. Didn't Willie Nelson already tell your mother that?


LOL...come on now...there isn't anything wrong with wanting to cowboy for a living.

Now is the best time for him to go do it, while he's young. He can go to college anytime...
Cowboying is harder as you get older


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

Exactly what Cowchick said, I've always wanted to do this, so I figure I should do it now while I don't have any ties here. 

I talked to a friend today that was raised in South Dakota and actually has family in South Dakota with cattle farms and Texas with a feedlot, and she said she would hook me up! So now I just need to get my funds straight.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tcb5040 said:


> Exactly what Cowchick said, I've always wanted to do this, so I figure I should do it now while I don't have any ties here.
> 
> I talked to a friend today that was raised in South Dakota and actually has family in South Dakota with cattle farms and Texas with a feedlot, and she said she would hook me up! So now I just need to get my funds straight.


Good for you! Best of luck and keep us posted on your adventures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't suppose it would be anywhere close to my area but you'll have to let me know what part of TX you may end up in.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

If you'd be willing, I would most definetly look into taking this course:
Western Ranch & Cow Horse Program | Lakeland College

I know it's in Canada, but it's pretty much the experience and training you need, all in a one year course.

I'm most likely going to take it, and see where I want to go from there on. I've handled cows my whole life, so there will be no issues there, but there is buisness parts that I think would be very beneficial. Plus you get to ride a horse. All the time


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Up here, we have a course that is a basic rundown of the cattle/horse buisness and handling cows in a stress free way horseback. I hear most students that gradute have no problems landing a PFRA job. I'm planning on taking the course, so if you reeeeally want to get into the cattle industry, I would look into a course very similar.



What exactly is a PFRA job?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The PFRA is a environmental organization up here that has a bunch of big community pastures... So basically you'd be cowboying in a community pasture all year... Here's some info on that: http://esask.uregina.ca/entry/community_pastures.html

_"PFRA operates eighty community pastures across the Prairies, with sixty-two pastures in Saskatchewan covering 710,000 ha. Not only do these federal government pastures make up one of the largest ranching operations in North America, but by keeping these lands under permanent cover, a great deal of the prairies’ diverse plant, insect, bird, reptile and mammal life is maintained. In Saskatchewan, forty-nine of the pastures—some of the last uncultivated land on the prairies—provide a home for “species at risk” as defined by the Committee on the Status of Endangered Wildlife in Canada. Over the past two decades, PFRA-led studies and demonstrations have promoted a better understanding and adoption of measures to address soil erosion, marginal land use, riparian zone management, water quality, and adaptation to climatic risk and change."_

Copied from: The Encyclopedia of Saskatchewan | Details


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> The PFRA is a environmental organization up here that has a bunch of big community pastures... So basically you'd be cowboying in a community pasture all year... Here's some info on that: The Encyclopedia of Saskatchewan | Details
> 
> _"PFRA operates eighty community pastures across the Prairies, with sixty-two pastures in Saskatchewan covering 710,000 ha. Not only do these federal government pastures make up one of the largest ranching operations in North America, but by keeping these lands under permanent cover, a great deal of the prairies’ diverse plant, insect, bird, reptile and mammal life is maintained. In Saskatchewan, forty-nine of the pastures—some of the last uncultivated land on the prairies—provide a home for “species at risk” as defined by the Committee on the Status of Endangered Wildlife in Canada. Over the past two decades, PFRA-led studies and demonstrations have promoted a better understanding and adoption of measures to address soil erosion, marginal land use, riparian zone management, water quality, and adaptation to climatic risk and change."_
> 
> Copied from: The Encyclopedia of Saskatchewan | Details


Oh OK! I will have to read more about it. But it sounds similar to the BLM and USFS here in the states.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

Smrobs, it would be in seguin, tx right outside of San Antonio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tcb5040 said:


> Smrobs, it would be in seguin, tx right outside of San Antonio
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are wintering in Texas about 4 hrs NE of there. I think Smrobs is up in the panhandle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I am. It's too bad that TX is so big LOL, you could cross across 5 other states in less distance than it takes to get from north to south here :-(.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Yeah, I am. It's too bad that TX is so big LOL, you could cross across 5 other states in less distance than it takes to get from north to south here :-(.


LOL! Boy isn't that the truth! You have to drive a day to get somewhere so can go somewhere!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

My sister took the ranch and feedlot rider course up at Lakeland, frankly if they had been running it for sure the year I applied I would of taken it too. You basically take a green colt and turn em into a finished cowhorse. Learn about handling, roping, dseases, etc. Very good course, I know feedlots and pastures have requests to get graduates out of this program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Since you have already said that you are always learning and looking to keep doing so... you have beat a hundred other guys in your same position. It is a good attitude to have.
> 
> If you want to do ranch work, I would not do the dude wrangling... your better off working in a feedlot. This way you can learn cattle. Even if you work at a feedlot where they don't rope(which most don't anymore) you learn to work, sort, class, and detect sickness. Which is the main reason to be a cowman/cowboy....if it wasn't for cattle and taking care of them, who needs a cowboy!!!!!!


\

I've been wondering about how to get into making a living a-horseback. Is there a customary way to go about it? What I mean is, is it better to have someone vouch for you? Drive up to the ranch HQ? Show up at the feedlot with your horses? Hang around the feed store and keep asking?

I don't know the way things are done but I'm very interested.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ian McDonald said:


> \
> 
> I've been wondering about how to get into making a living a-horseback. Is there a customary way to go about it? What I mean is, is it better to have someone vouch for you? Drive up to the ranch HQ? Show up at the feedlot with your horses? Hang around the feed store and keep asking?
> 
> I don't know the way things are done but I'm very interested.


It used to be just showing up with your bedroll. But now it is more customary to make some phone calls. If you have worked for anyone get them to vouch for you. Like I said before, look in the Western Livestock Journal and the Capital Press for jobs. You might have to start out at a sale barn for one day a month unloaded cows off of trucks at 2am but it is a start. Or work a feedyard that doesn't rope to doctor. I hate to say this but you can learn about cattle health from working on a dairy, however sometimes it is hard to make the transition from dairy to beef cattle. I got my start cowboying from starting colts. This one is tricky though. I am a girl so having a girl stomping broncs is not going to fly.lol! So I got put on the regular cowboy crew and not just stuck to starting colts, which if your the new guy, young and know anything about-you get stuck with. So I lucked out, however still stuck with some tough horses.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> It used to be just showing up with your bedroll. But now it is more customary to make some phone calls. If you have worked for anyone get them to vouch for you. Like I said before, look in the Western Livestock Journal and the Capital Press for jobs. You might have to start out at a sale barn for one day a month unloaded cows off of trucks at 2am but it is a start. Or work a feedyard that doesn't rope to doctor. I hate to say this but you can learn about cattle health from working on a dairy, however sometimes it is hard to make the transition from dairy to beef cattle. I got my start cowboying from starting colts. This one is tricky though. I am a girl so having a girl stomping broncs is not going to fly.lol! So I got put on the regular cowboy crew and not just stuck to starting colts, which if your the new guy, young and know anything about-you get stuck with. So I lucked out, however still stuck with some tough horses.


Starting colts actually sounds kind of fun. Any advice on getting that kind of gig?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ian McDonald said:


> Starting colts actually sounds kind of fun. Any advice on getting that kind of gig?


I am not sure I can give you sound advice on that one. I started out in high school starting Mustangs off the desert and I did a little day work working for the neighbors when they needed help working pairs. Later I did traded saddle horses at the sale barn, granted this was back when the market was good. I ended up partnering on horses with a family who owned a sale barn, who introduced me to a guy who was a NFR team roper and APHA western pleasure trainer(the same trainer I jockeyed race mules with, weird, I know) Later it lead me to a reining horse trainer,then a cutting horse trainer, then a cowhorse trainer...I just kept moving up with the caliber of trainers, and in between all of this cowboying. I may have not worked for these trainers for very long but it was enough to gain a little bit of knowledge. And when I worked for someone I worked hard.

You might have to start out doing something off the wall(like jockeying race mules, I still have my jockey license.lol) but you will always meet someone that knows someone. And if you always work hard and are willing to learn- people will recommend you for a job. You might have to starve a little too. There was a time when I could barely afford the dollar menu and a crappy motel room a couple times a week to shower. It just depends how bad you are willing to work for it.

I am sure there are easier ways, because I always do things the hard way! lol!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I am not sure I can give you sound advice on that one. I started out in high school starting Mustangs off the desert and I did a little day work working for the neighbors when they needed help working pairs. Later I did traded saddle horses at the sale barn, granted this was back when the market was good. I ended up partnering on horses with a family who owned a sale barn, who introduced me to a guy who was a NFR team roper and APHA western pleasure trainer(the same trainer I jockeyed race mules with, weird, I know) Later it lead me to a reining horse trainer,then a cutting horse trainer, then a cowhorse trainer...I just kept moving up with the caliber of trainers, and in between all of this cowboying. I may have not worked for these trainers for very long but it was enough to gain a little bit of knowledge. And when I worked for someone I worked hard.
> 
> You might have to start out doing something off the wall(like jockeying race mules, I still have my jockey license.lol) but you will always meet someone that knows someone. And if you always work hard and are willing to learn- people will recommend you for a job. You might have to starve a little too. There was a time when I could barely afford the dollar menu and a crappy motel room a couple times a week to shower. It just depends how bad you are willing to work for it.
> 
> I am sure there are easier ways, because I always do things the hard way! lol!


You appear to be a woman after my own heart :wink:

I can dig what you're sayin though. I consider myself at the moment to be a trainer of trail horses for hobby riders to use but I have aspirations of makin a hand one of these days. My generally itinerant nature lends itself to that kind of life anyway


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I know a couple of grazing associations that will be hiring this spring. The jobs only go from June till October but it's straight cowboy work. No fencing and no water hauling. P.M. if your interested.


----------



## CallieIsHere (Dec 7, 2011)

He's trying to get the career he wants - that of a ranch hand. What's wrong with that? Being a doctor or lawyer is not what everyone wants. This is the decision he's made, so don't try to change it.
A ranch hand is one of the best jobs you could have. He's not trying to care for a family, he's working for himself.

Try going here and click on the states you are interested in. Post something for the general areas you are looking at and there will be a reply by tomorrow. [; You could try all the Rocky Mountain states - Idaho, New Mexico, Colorado, Montana, Wyoming. Remember that not everyone is looking for a ranch hand, though, so don't be disappointed if the results aren't what you're looking for. But, yeah, try all those states so you can have as many opportunities as possible!!!

But remember to really think this through - this is a serious decision that will change your life. You have to think through every single detail before you commit. If this is what you really want to do, don't let some random person's opinion get in the way.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ian McDonald said:


> You appear to be a woman after my own heart :wink:
> 
> I can dig what you're sayin though. I consider myself at the moment to be a trainer of trail horses for hobby riders to use but I have aspirations of makin a hand one of these days. My generally itinerant nature lends itself to that kind of life anyway


LOL, Im sure you will do fine. I like moving too, up until a year ago we never owned anymore than what could be loaded into the back of a truck and front of a trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you are a doctor or a lawyer, you can buy your own ranch...........

Honestly, it would be a blast for a young man or woman to work on a ranch for a few years. As you get older, it is bound to wear you out.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Celeste said:


> If you are a doctor or a lawyer, you can buy your own ranch...........


Maybe eventually, in 10-20 years once you get done paying your student loans and practice insurance. Meh, being a doctor, lawyer or a vet are not what they are cracked up to be according to all my friends who are those things. That said, the grass is always greener, right? Just gotta have a job that you don't mind waking up and going to do. Different jobs for different folks and thank goodness because it takes all kinds.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't believe that life is a race to see how much money we can make or things we can aquire. I thought that once but not any more. Life is about doing what you love to do. If you can make a living doing it then you are truely blessed but if not then spend as little time as possible doing what you need to do to make a living. Most doctors and lawyers and other upper class proffesionals that I know spend far too much time wrapped up in thier carreers instead of doing what really makes them happy. I work 6 days a week and I love every minute of it. If I had a different job that paid me twice as much but I had to give up cowboying I'd work half a year and then cowboy for free. How many lawyers or accountants do you think would say that?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am not good at practicing what I preach. LOL. In reality, I gave up a lucrative carreer to live out on a farm and play with horses and cows. As long as I can afford my horses (and guitars) I don't care that much about material things. In theory, making money sounds great. Happiness is more important for sure.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a general question about working on a ranch. This is something I've been wondering about for awhile. I understand somewhat about the gathering/roping/branding/doctoring and such, but I gathered that you're only doing those things occasionally or at certain times of the year. What're you doing the rest of the time? Are you guys really riding 20 or more miles in a day and just checking fences and cattle? Because that sounds too good to be true.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There is almost always doctoring to do. In a herd of 500 head it's quite possible to doctor 2 or 3 head per week and you only find those 3 head by riding through the entire herd EVERY day. Also depending on the quality of the fences you may be bringing calttle back where they belong every week or two. It kind of depends on the terrain of the ranch. Where I work 3/4 of the ranch is rocky, broken range land and many of the fences fall into disrepair. The only way to know if cattle are getting out is to ride and look for them or wait for an upset nieghbor to call and tell you there are 50 cows in his newly planted hay field. i can't say that I stay horseback all day every day. Sometimes there's a fence that needs fixing or water that needs hauled but I get horseback just about every day for the majority of the day.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a never a lack of things to do! LoL!
When cattle are on a "hollistic grazing" program we are constantly moving them. And that is when we do most of our doctoring. The sick ones will fall to the back and we will rope and doctor while we are moving them or as soon as they go through the gate. And with approx. 5000 yearlings during the summer months there is always doctoring and "cleaning" out pastures. When there is only a couple of us it may take a couple of days to get all the cattle moved. Some cattle we get are pretty wild and run through fences so we do a lot of roping and trailer loading outside. We pretty much leave the cows alone to calve, but when we move them we doctor calves same as the steers. Spring time is busy that is when all the steers come in and we process them through the chute then turn them out and it is also when we brand calves. Summer is slower but not by much. Moving everything around, putting out salt and mineral. Also we work out dry cows about July and turn out bulls. Come Fall we get all of the steers gathered, sorted and ready to ship. This a long process since Mexican steers like to travel and we have found them 30 miles off the ranch before.lol. After the steers are gone we start gathering the cows to get them closer to HQ. We wean on diesel smoke so they get shipped the same day. Then we usually have some leftover calves that didn't make the cut that we have to doctor, keep the coyotes out of and feed until sold. Then the cows get sorted and the young cows get shipped to the other ranch and the old broken mouths stay close to the headquarters to keep an eye on through the winter. The winter we get dry cows in to feed and sell in the spring. So we are busy processing drys and turning them out and checking feed. It takes about a half a day to feed all the cows and horses. In the afternoon we might mess with some colts. We don't do much fencing they the jaw crew for that and the haying, so our job is strictly a riding job.
That's a summary,never a lack of something to do...not much of sitting around the bunkhouse telling lies..tee he.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh, dang. No wonder you guys will do this stuff for low pay. It sounds frickin' sweet.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

tcb5040 said:


> Smrobs, it would be in seguin, tx right outside of San Antonio
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've showed several times in Seguin and I live in Boerne right outside San Antonio! The stock shows down here in Texas would be cool to work for. San Antonio, Houston, etc


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I heard back from the guy in Texas. He's working on getting me living quarters, whether it be a pull in trailer or camper. He's got work for me at his place, has a friend that trains horses that would like help taking care of horses and riding colts just putting hours on them and putting them in the feedlot, and another friend that has show steer that he would like me to help with. All within 10 miles of his place. Pretty excited!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Way to go!! That's how you get started.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice! Sounds like there is no shortage of things for you to do!


----------



## AndreaSLAMTraining (Nov 3, 2010)

I live out here in Eastern Oregon, my boyfriend works for a ranch here. I am a horse trainer and had a very successful following/business in the valley. But out here it's HARD to get these old cowboys to respect a young horse woman like yourself. My suggestion is to either do the feedlot thing (which might be get you just the right "in" at a ranch, or to go back to school like me and get a degree in either livestock management/reproduction or something along those grounds to give you the upper hand on all the men who labor work is NOTHING to. In Central Oregon thru to Western Idaho there are a TON of guided trail camps and guest ranches. Certainly worth looking into. It's really hard being a woman in a man's world like this, especially a young one. Best of luck and if I hear of anyone needing a woman's touch in thier buckaroo band, I'll give you a heads up!


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a fella, just to let you know... Thank you for the encouraging words though if I were a girl they would be very uplifting. hahaha


----------



## AndreaSLAMTraining (Nov 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHA sorry about that!! Man you should have no problems then!!! 
Ps...just figured out that there are more pages to this post too1! probably should have read those too. Way to stick my foot in my mouth! Best of luck!!


----------



## cowpony09 (Nov 25, 2009)

waresbear said:


> You're 18? Go back to school and get a career. Be a doctor or a lawyer, not a cowboy. Didn't Willie Nelson already tell your mother that?


How about you go to school for beef management or something in the livestock field. Then you can be an educated cattlewoman.

Thats what I'm doing


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ranch world ads has a website and many jobs. Tri State Livestock news has a website with job listings. Wyoming livestock news has that, too.

I can sure understand wanting to ranch. I am female and worked cowboy jobs doing well in racing. Went to college in my mid-30s to early 40s, then went back to cowboying for more than a year. Now I have cows and do some other horse things, too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I forgot about Ranch World Ads! And I just found a page on FB for posting ranch/feedlot work....boy times have changed when you get a cowboying job off of FB! lol


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I forgot about Ranch World Ads! And I just found a page on FB for posting ranch/feedlot work....boy times have changed when you get a cowboying job off of FB! lol


Got a link for that FB page?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ian, here is the link

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Ian, here is the link
> 
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


Amazing. lol

Looks like a good page. I forgot about the Fence Post. duh. And they've been around forever.


----------

